# The Batman



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Anyone buy this costume yet?...I just ordered it online at buycostumes.com

http://www.buycostumes.com/Batman-Dark-Knight-Batman-Grand-Heritage-Collection/33020/ProductDetail.aspx

The shipping via UPS is brutal...its stuck out somewhere in Ontario now!

I hope its worth the cash I paid for it


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If I paid that for a costume, my wife would make sure I wore that to my funeral! Looks great though!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You should have checked with me before you bought it.
I get a really good discount with Rubies.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You should have checked with me before you bought it.
> I get a really good discount with Rubies.


thanks for letting me know for next time...all of the sudden my bum feels sore


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a kick-ass costume. I'd love to get one...........but too bad it doesn't come in "husky"


----------



## Tiff (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow! It actually looks decent. Even the joker one on that website isn't half bad.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Tiff said:


> Even the joker one on that website isn't half bad.


Actually, for that price, I'd at least expect the shirt pattern to match the one from the movie.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

well this costume arrived finally and it is NOT worth the $450 price...in fact, its not worth more than $150...looks better on the net than in person...very cheap looking rubber and detail not as impressive as online...please take my word for it and don't buy it!...cost me $65 bucks to ship it back


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No kidding...
What is the product # on the bag?


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

don't know its the same one that i put the link in my initial post...got it thru buycostumes.com...now i have to start looking for a costume again


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

They don't give you manufacture product #s.
They won't even tell what brand it is if you call or email them.

I just wanted to make sure it was the right one.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

there is actually another batman costume out there that looks better but way more expensive...

see this link:

http://costume.spookshop.com/Items/...=rub909876&caTitle=Collector's Batman Costume


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Would you believe, this one comes in a box? lol


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> They don't give you manufacture product #s.
> They won't even tell what brand it is if you call or email them.
> 
> I just wanted to make sure it was the right one.


pretty secretive aren't they?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This is the one you bought, right?


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Would you believe, this one comes in a box? lol


wow!...well, so did my darth vader costume and i would say that is the best costume around (in my opinion)...don't let the box vs garment bag fool ya!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The one above you is the best one made.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> This is the one you bought, right?


yes that is it...that rubber material looks cheap and my wife thought it sucked...definitely a rip off, should not be over the $150 price tag


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> The one above you is the best one made.


unfortunately i don't have $800 to blow!...my vader costume last year is a "once in a lifetime" purchase (got it for abourt 700 dollars)...mabey because of he was the most terrifying person in my childhood


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Actually, this is the one you bought








This is the grand heritage, not as nice as the one we're talking about.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

yes that's right...the one previous was not rubber...this new one is...slightly better this one but still not worth more than a 150 bucks


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

just out of curiosity, what would frighteners entertainment charge for the $800 Spookshop Batman?...exclusively to the Hauntforum members of course...haha


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm looking right now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like $365.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This one would be more and I believe is new this year.
Looks pretty darn good from the picture!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> This one would be more and I believe is new this year.
> Looks pretty darn good from the picture!


this looks exactly like the one from spookshop for $800..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This one you're looking at about $589 -$599.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


>


Is it my imagination, or is Batman's abdominal muscle dented in????


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Took a bullet in the gut Sickie. Nothing more.


----------



## scarem76 (Oct 5, 2008)

looks awesome.


----------

